

GPU-Accelerated R in the Cloud with Teraproc Cluster-As-a-Service - jasonmp85
http://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/gpu-accelerated-r-cloud-teraproc-cluster-service/

======
CyberDildonics
I think that's enough buzzwords for today, lets all go outside and get some
air.

